# Lakers NBA Draft Thread



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

We officially have the 41st, 46th, 56th and 58th picks in the 2011 NBA Draft.

Will we keep all of these picks? Unlikely, but it's safe to say that we will be drafting somewhere in the top-middle of the second round.

Some notable names that could be available: Cory Joseph, Jamie Skeen, Demetri McCamey, DeAndre Liggins, Travis Leslie, Vernon Macklin

Personally, I'd love it if we could grab Cory Joseph or McCamey and Jamie Skeen.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Ahhh Skeen Skeen Skeen Skeen!!!!



yes...I want to be able to yell that during Lakers games...draft him


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I know absolutely nothing about all the guys you mentioned. What are their positive attributes? Negative? What positions do they play?


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I have not heard of any one of those guys. Then again, I dont watch college basketball.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

:whoknows:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Julyan Stone with the 58th pick! I went to HS with him. Lol.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Well Ebanks was projected in the 1st round and he fell to us. Im hoping perhaps Nolan Smith or Biyombo does the same.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

What the hell are we going to do with 4 2nd round draft picks?! My guess is we sell at least one of them, and grab a couple of Euros who wont come over to the NBA right away. Maybe we will get lucky and a DeJuan Blair type will fall to us in the 2nd, someone who could be usefull sooner rather than later.

BTW, I still really like our picks from last year. If Caracter would stop fighting pregnant ladies at IHOP, he might turn into a player. And I think Ebanks will be Ariza 2.0


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> We officially have the 41st, 46th, 56th and 58th picks in the 2011 NBA Draft.
> 
> Will we keep all of these picks? Unlikely, but it's safe to say that we will be drafting somewhere in the top-middle of the second round.
> 
> ...


Again, none of these guys are going to be stars, but all have the potential to be solid contributors...

DeAndre Liggins - One of the best defenders in college basketball, started for Kentucky. He should go back for his senior year because his shot needs some work, but there's no denying his athleticism and potential to be an ELITE defender in the league. He has a nice stroke - his shot just isn't yet where it needs to be. Similar to Devin Ebanks, but more of a shooter than a slasher.

Demetri McCamey - Illinois starting PG for 3 or 4 years in a row now. Very good passer and penetrator, and he's a very built guy (like Fisher). Unlike Fisher, he actually uses that bulk. He struggled with his shot early in his college career, but drastically improved his percentages in his senior year. Again, he has a nice stroke, but still needs some work. I have been impressed by him every time I've seen him play. I actually expect him to climb up the boards once the workouts begin. He's got potential to be a solid PG in the league.

Cory Joseph - Texas' freshman starting PG, and he's leaving because big-time PG prospect Myck Kabongo is coming to Texas. Didn't quite live up to expectations in his first year as a Longhorn, but he could certainly be a solid PG if he's given time. McCamey is definitely more NBA ready.

Jamie Skeen - The big-time player on VCU this year. He's a SF/PF with size and range. In the NBA, he's definitely a PF, but he's got the size to make the transition to that position full-time. He has nice post moves, can bang a little down low, and loves to shoot open threes. He's not Brian Cook because he's much less of a pansy, and actually has several moves in the paint. After watching him a lot in the tourney, I'm pretty confident he can be a solid NBA role player.

Vernon Macklin - Really haven't watched him play outside of the tourney this year. He was a starting big man for Florida. He just struck me as a scrappy player down low who can finish around the rim.

Travis Leslie - SG/SF who was one of the two best players on UGA, along with Trey Thompkins. He's a freak athlete and a strong, aggressive player. However, not a great playmaker and doesn't have good range right now. I think he could be a good NBA player, but I must admit that he's not the type of project that the Lakers usually wait around for.

Of those six players, I'd most want Liggins, McCamey and Skeen because they have NBA bodies and need the least work in order to be contributors at the next level.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

elcap15 said:


> What the hell are we going to do with 4 2nd round draft picks?! My guess is we sell at least one of them, and grab a couple of Euros who wont come over to the NBA right away. Maybe we will get lucky and a DeJuan Blair type will fall to us in the 2nd, someone who could be usefull sooner rather than later.
> 
> BTW, I still really like our picks from last year. If Caracter would stop fighting pregnant ladies at IHOP, he might turn into a player. And I think Ebanks will be Ariza 2.0


I really want us to keep Ebanks because I think he could be a very good backup SF next season, but I'd really like to deal Caracter while he still has some value (Summer League being cancelled won't help his value, either). I'm hoping we can trade some combination of Blake/Barnes/Artest/Caracter for either an upgrade at PG or SF, or just more depth overall.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Hearing Odom for Iggy rumor as per Sam Amick


----------



## M.V.W. (Apr 2, 2011)

I can't wait to see who will be picked.



Damian Necronamous said:


> *I really want us to keep Ebanks because I think he could be a very good backup SF next season*, but I'd really like to deal Caracter while he still has some value (Summer League being cancelled won't help his value, either). I'm hoping we can trade some combination of Blake/Barnes/Artest/Caracter for either an upgrade at PG or SF, or just more depth overall.


This. I'd like to see him develop.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I still dont see how or why the Lakers would draft 4 2nd rounders. My guess still is that we sell one or two or trade them for future 2nd rounders. I also would not be surprised if we draft a euro who will stay in the euro leagues.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I don't think I'll be able to watch any of the draft today but I'll be checking Twitter/ESPN.com all day on my phone to see what's happening.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

35th pick about to happen...

Malcolm Lee, Chandler Parsons, Charles Jenkins, Tyler Honeycutt, Josh Selby and Jeremy Tyler still available.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Lee, Jenkings, Selby still available - would love to get one of them at 41

At 46, I'd like the best player possible. This guy Davis Bertans is dropping big time - only 18 and ranked as Chad Ford's 30th best prospect of the draft. Maybe worth sticking in Europe for a couple years?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

OK, we're on 39 and the Bobcats are up. At least one of Lee, Jenkins and Selby will be there at 41.


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

They should take Selby if he's there.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Bucks took Leuer....take one of those three guards!!!!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Aaaaand the pick isssss.......

(ugh Adam Silver announces the Celtics trade that we all knew about an hour ago)

Aaaaand the pick issss......

Darius Morris out of Michigan. Hmmm please tell me we take someone at 46 who can shoot.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Um.... Who? And why is he in the building?


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Good thing we've got Damian. I don't know anything about any of these guys.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Please tell me New Orleans doesn't take Selby...

(Sighs as he sits down and realizes that New Orleans will take Selby)


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

WOOOOOOW they took JOSH HARRELLSON! Hahahaha

Aaron Gray, Harrellson....they love their big stiff white guys!

Lakers, please for the love of God take Selby. This guy has serious talent. If you put him behind a worker like Kobe, he'll turn into a very solid NBA player. Pleeeeease. Pleeeeeeeeease


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm putting my faith in Damian and hoping for Selby.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

...Guess not.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

What's with Silver and announcing trades right before our pick?

#46 is uuuuughggggghhghh WTF is that?!!! Gimme SELBY


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

WTF is a Gaudelock? Anyone know?

Vanilla...WTF man. Gaudelock? Whom is a Gaudelock? It's sounds like something out of Harry Potter.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Damian Necronamous said:


> WTF is a Gaudelock? Anyone know?
> 
> Vanilla...WTF man. Gaudelock? Whom is a Gaudelock? It's sounds like something out of Harry Potter.


Don't ask me big guy.

Apparently he can shoot the 3ball which is nice. I'm not going to lie about being disappointed though.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

He averaged 23.7 PPG on 40.7% shooting from the three point line.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Damn, yeah I guess we got what I asked for - a shooter.

Jimmer should take notes on this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HIQY5m5hnj8&feature=related

I guess his stock wasn't high because he's not an explosive player and he played at CofC, but damn...he sure can shoot.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Andrew Goudelock

NBA Comparison: Jannero Pargo

Strengths: Quick combo-guard with a deadly shooting stroke ... One of the best scorers in the nation (23.7 PPG) ... Very energetic offensively ... Hard to defend ... Doesn't waste any time holding the ball, as soon as he receives a pass he looks to make a move ... Good in isolation situations ... Employs an excellent pull-up jump shot with a quick and efficient release ... Is very active without the ball ... Knows how to find openings on the perimeter and set himself up for a catch-and-shoot opportunity ... Prolific three-point shooter ... Makes over 3.5 triples every game at a 40.7% clip ... Has legitimate NBA range and then some ... Nearly automatic when left open ... Solid defender that moves his feet well and stays in front of his man ...

Weaknesses: Undersized for a shooting guard at the next level ... Not very skilled in the paint, due to his below average athleticism and size ... Most of his offense comes from the perimeter ... A solid passer but certainly not a true point guard ... Turnover prone (3.2 turnovers per game) ... Would be best suited playing off the ball ... Played in the Southern Conference and hasn't had many opportunities to test himself against great competition ...

Overall: Goudelock's shooting ability is sure to intrigue several NBA teams ... Will have a very defined role as a shooter off the bench in the NBA if he makes a roster next season ... A likely second-round pick ...

Darius Morris
NBA Comparison: Ramon Sessions/Andre Miller

Strengths: Confident lead guard with a good amount of mismatch potential ... Excellent size for a point guard, standing 6'5.25" tall with a 6'7.5" wingspan ... Strong finishing ability due to size and body control ... Powerful first step, which is surprising considering his lack of great foot speed ... Very aggressive ... Can drive well with either hand ... Uses hesitations, spin moves and crossovers to break down his defender in isolation situations ... Has the potential to use his size in the post against smaller point guards ... Very gifted passer in a half-court offense ... Tremendous court vision ... Led the Big Ten in assists per game his sophomore year, averaging 6.7 on the season ... Operates well in pick-and-roll situations, keeping his head up and displaying excellent timing on passes ... Good frame with the potential to hold a little more muscle ... Good teammate and a vocal leader on the floor … A true point guard with a good feel for the position and at just 20 years of age has solid potential ...

Weaknesses: Doesn't possess any outstanding athletic qualities ... Not an explosive leaper ... Lacks great speed or quickness ... Lacks a great understanding of how to control transition opportunities, often attempting to force the issue despite being outnumbered ... Underdeveloped catch-and-shoot ability hurts his potential to play well without dominating the ball... Prone to taking ill-advised shots ... Shot only 25% from behind the arc last season ... Only an average defender due to lack of lateral speed ... Struggles to recover after being screened … His age is both a positive and a negative. At 20, he's got upside, but will likely take some time to be NBA ready, and learning the NBA position on the fly is a challenge ...

Overall: One of the best passers in the draft and he's only a sophomore, so he still has a lot of room to improve ... A reliable outside jumper would really round out his offensive game … A sleeper. Has starting point guard potential, and should be a 1st round pick in this year’s draft …


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Heh; I'll forgive him if he keeps up the 24 on 40% from deep shtick in the pros.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

We're probably going to go random Euro guys or big men at 56/58, but I sure would love to see JuJu, Malcolm Thomas or DeAndre Liggins. Any of those guys will compete on the defensive end, and that's all I want out of these picks - guys who will push Kobe and the rest of the gang in practice.

Don't just take a Euro for the sake of stashing somebody...if none of the Euros are good enough to come over in a couple years then don't bother! Take a college player and invite them to training camp. Liggins and Thomas would be great picks for training camp, and have a decent shot to make the team if we can unload Walton.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I feel like these guys can win me over, and I still have faith in Ebanks. Hopefully they can all come out and bring that spark on the bench that we've been missing.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

VanillaPrice said:


> I feel like these guys can win me over, and I still have faith in Ebanks. Hopefully they can all come out and bring that spark on the bench that we've been missing.


True - I'm so-so on Morris but was impressed by watching Goudelock's range on those clips. We got ourselves a shooter, that's for sure. Hope he's good enough to make the team.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

PG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Woo Hoo....Gimmie Isiah Thomas!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Hope we go after a big. Need some size to back up Bynum and Gasol.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Yeah I wouldn't hate a big guy either. Preferably a center.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

im hoping to land Matthew Bryan-Amaning or Greg Smith.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

We just drafted a passing PG and a shooting one...I doubt we take Isiah Thomas or Julyan Stone now. Malcolm Thomas looks like a decent bet, if the Celtics don't take him.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Greg Smith or Thomas wouldn't be bad...we'll probably take this Shermadini guy out of The Republic of Georgia (if we're going for Euros)...

EDIT: Our pick averaged 0.7ppg in the D-League. Hahahahahahahaha he will never ever play. What a stupid ****ing pick. Shoot yourself Kupchak.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

whofarted


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

why not lighty? why wouldn't you pick a perimeter defender?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

wtf?!!


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

What now?

C'mon Mitch.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Send him to wherever we sent Chinemelu Elonu....


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

lets try one more time...


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Who the **** are these guys?

This is ridiculous.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Should have gotten Julyan Stone...


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

ater majok! thats more like it


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

:whofarted:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Even Fran Fraschilla hasn't heard of these losers. Jesus God, what a waste of two picks.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Complete and total joke.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I mean, let's be honest - the Lakers international scouting is complete dog****. They shouldn't even waste their time. The only time they drafted an international guy who panned out, it was a guy (M. Gasol) who everyone knew about.

Sun Yue, Elonu, all the other bumble**** dudes they've picked = garbage.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Damian Necronamous said:


> I mean, let's be honest - the Lakers international scouting is complete dog****. They shouldn't even waste their time. The only time they drafted an international guy who panned out, it was a guy (M. Gasol) who everyone knew about.
> 
> *Sun Yue*, Elonu, all the other bumble**** dudes they've picked = garbage.


You shut your mouth about the Chinese Magic.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> I mean, let's be honest - the Lakers international scouting is complete dog****. They shouldn't even waste their time. The only time they drafted an international guy who panned out, it was a guy (M. Gasol) who everyone knew about.
> 
> Sun Yue, Elonu, all the other bumble**** dudes they've picked = garbage.


Yeah Vlade Divac never amounted to ****.

Or even Sasha did good relative to his position.

Quit being angry drama queens. Picks in the 50's don't mean **** and the FO still knows a lot more than people here.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Damian Necronamous said:


> I mean, let's be honest - the Lakers international scouting is complete dog****. They shouldn't even waste their time. The only time they drafted an international guy who panned out, it was a guy (M. Gasol) who everyone knew about.
> 
> Sun Yue, Elonu, all the other bumble**** dudes they've picked = garbage.


to a lesser degree... Sasha belongs in that discussion.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

I had a feeling we would go international at either 56 or 58...but not both. I thought we could have done a little better with these last two picks. There was still some domestic potential out there.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

ceejaynj said:


> I had a feeling we would go international at either 56 or 58...but not both. I thought we could have done a little better with these last two picks. There was still some domestic potential out there.


We don't even know anything about those guys. They could do something or amount to nothing like most of the 20 players drafted before them.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Hearing we traded the 56th to Denver??


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I loved the machine for the entirty of the '08 season. He was beyond terrible after that Ray Allen layup though. I can't recall him making a shot after that.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Free throws Vanilla, free throws....


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> We don't even know anything about those guys. They could do something or amount to nothing like most of the 20 players drafted before them.


True...maybe we will package their rights in a trade.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

@EricPincus Lakers traded 56 to Denver according to @chadfordinsider


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Free throws Vanilla, free throws....


True, that was the highlight of his career. But he was still awful post Allen layup.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

I was hoping Jeremy Tyler would fall to us. Still has a bunch of potential despite reports about his attitude and maturity.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

I have no idea what the Lakers are doing? Am I missing something? How do they pick Morris over Malcolm Lee or Josh Selby? Granted, I never saw Morris play, but is he better than Lee or Selby? Someone school me please. They also could of picked up DeAndre Liggins or Travis Leslie who were steals in the second round. Then to top things off, David Lighty and Ben Hansborough are still available, yet they chose 2 players who will not even see the light of day in the league. Am I missing something here? Someone please shed some light.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> Based on what Kupchak said, one of the Lakers' last two picks (Maduabum or Majok) will be traded later tonigh


Kevin Ding


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> LAL have traded the draft rights to Chukwudiebere Maduabaum (No. 56 pick) to Denver for a future 2nd round pick.


Mike Trudell


----------



## RATED-RKOFRANKLIN (Jun 23, 2011)

Wilmatic2 said:


> I have no idea what the Lakers are doing? Am I missing something? How do they pick Morris over Malcolm Lee or Josh Selby? Granted, I never saw Morris play, but is he better than Lee or Selby? Someone school me please. They also could of picked up DeAndre Liggins or Travis Leslie who were steals in the second round. Then to top things off, David Lighty and Ben Hansborough are still available, yet they chose 2 players who will not even see the light of day in the league. Am I missing something here? Someone please shed some light.


I think they see Morris as a Rondo clone, and those ideas never pan out. Just like Rondo, Morris can't shoot. Morris is a passer with a bigger body than Rondo.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Apparently Mitch had Morris rated as 27 best prospect on his board.


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

I'm indifferent about the Morris pick. I was hoping for Selby since he has more potential but everything's a crapshoot when you're picking this late in the draft. I do like the Goudelock pick though. The guy has insane range. If he can learn to run a bit of offense and not suck as badly as Fisher on defense, he'll get some burn with the team. They probably should have traded away the last two picks instead of just one of them since we most likely aren't going to see these guys in the NBA.


----------

